# Feeling Insignificant



## Rex1603 (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm only 5'5" and 110lb and feel relatively fit if that serves as any consolation.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing -- It is brave. Self-loathing does happen a lot around here 

Like your ideas about re-inventing yourself, but don't trip. Inventory your current "saving graces" to focus where you're currently talented and proud. It will help your confidence in self-summary conversations with people and future interviews.

Sounds like you have a terrific plan to make yourself presentable -- Will definitely help attract people to you in the social and professional circles. In 5 years you will have a new set of challenges and may look back to regret time on a wasted feelings (of shortcomings and potentially self-loath) when you could have spent that time on improving your self-marketing which you seem to be taking the strides toward.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh I have a problem with self loathing too, I feel compared to many to be quite the imbecile, and probably value intelligence more then it is healthy for someone with my Intrinsic aptitude; I’m just too stubborn to let go.


----------



## Darko (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a male, 5'3" and 105 lbs. I am also 22 and balding. I have extremely hairy legs and arms and hairy hobbit feet. I have a pasty complexion. I have two small, brown moles on the left side of my face and one small mole above my right lip which I've always secretly hated. I have asthma and have had kidney stones. Needless to say I am sickly. I have pimples on my back. I bite my fingernails. I have the ideal body for any male (sarcasm). I really haven't got a chance with women because I can't protect them, I mean it's obvious isn't it? Now do you feel any better about yourself?


----------

